# MRC Yagoslavia Locomotive really bad pulling strength



## NscaleNewbie (9 mo ago)

Hello, I have a MRC Yagoslavia Locomotive, it's running power is really bad when I use my bachmann train to compare them the bachmann loco has no problem running, the MRC loco does not go until I turn the power to max speed, when I connect it with another train it just goes really slow giving the locomotive in the front/back a really hard time pulling the train and cars, the bachmann is way faster and stronger being able to pull 35+ cars while the MRC struggles to pull 3 cars may someone help and please give me a good place to get parts like the dc motor or whatever it is called in the train I am new to this hobby.








Here are the images:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Have you checked the lube in the gearing? Often it will
gel and hinder the operation. Use you fingers to turn
the motor shaft (off the track). If it does not easily
turn some component may be binding. Perhaps
one of our N scale members with experience can
furrther help you.

Don


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

There is an internet site, spookshow.net, that rates locomotives in N scale, and analyzes them. If you look up your loco on spookshow.net you might gain some insight about your loco. It will also have tested North American N scale locos. freight and passenger cars also. Before you buy something you should look it up on spookshow.net before buying, so you get the most bang for your buck.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So "MRC Yugoslavia" is actually made by a company called Mehano, which made locomotives for a number of US brands. I'm in HO scale, not N, but in my experience, Mehanos are better quality locomotives than a Bachmann from the same era. The innards of that Mehano are a dead giveaway -- it's an old one: open frame motor, no flywheels, and an enormous incandescent bulb for a headlight. You don't mention the age of the Bachmann -- if it's new stock, it's going to be a much better loco than anything from 30+ years ago, with skew wound, 5 pole can motors and brass flywheels. Since your photo includes a segment of what looks like EZ Track, I'm going to guess that the Bachmann is a much newer loco, and so you're not really making a fair comparison.

A locomotive that old has a lot of things working against it. As Don suggested above, start with a good cleaning and lubrication. I will also note that carpet fibers, hair, dust and all the other stuff that accumulates on floors aren't nice to locomotives in any scale, so the sooner you get those locomotives up and away from all that gunk, the better.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

NscaleNewbie said:


> Hello, I have a MRC Yagoslavia Locomotive, it's running power is really bad when I use my bachmann train to compare them the bachmann loco has no problem running, the MRC loco does not go until I turn the power to max speed, when I connect it with another train it just goes really slow giving the locomotive in the front/back a really hard time pulling the train and cars, the bachmann is way faster and stronger being able to pull 35+ cars while the MRC struggles to pull 3 cars may someone help and please give me a good place to get parts like the dc motor or whatever it is called in the train I am new to this hobby.
> View attachment 581993
> 
> Here are the images:
> View attachment 581992


NscaleNewbie;

The most obvious difference to me is that your Yugoslavian locomotive has only four driven wheels.
I suspect that if you check your newer Bachmann loco, you will find it has all eight of its wheels driven. I've also been an N-scaler long enough to have seen that old dog (Yugo) back when they were new. They didn't run well, or pull well, back then, and they won't do much better now. The suggestions about cleaning and lubricating are valid information, but its still not a good locomotive. You should try cleaning and lubing, and you may want to run it without the shell and with a weight on top of the gearbox on the powered truck. In addition to a poor motor, & only one truck driven, I think I remember that it was also too lightweight.
The "Yugo" full-sized automobile was a loser too. One description of it was "A car designed at gunpoint." 😄

As for getting parts for this, good luck.  Even the country of Yugoslavia doesn't exist anymore. It was divided up into several new Balkan countries years ago. I doubt the company that made this locomotive is still in business, and getting parts would be "difficult" to say the least. You could buy another of the same locos on E-bay and get parts that way, but I don't recommend doing that. You would be wasting your money.

You can buy better motors, although they're not cheap, but even if you successfully installed a better motor, you would still be stuck with only one set of 4 wheels that actually try to pull anything. If your Bachmann loco is fairly new, then you're comparing something with decades more development and progress to an antique. Its like expecting a Sopwith Camel to perform like an F-16.
My advice would be to make the Yugo a static display loco, and replace it with a new one that works better. One absolutely excellent brand is Kato. Any of their diesel locomotives will easily out perform the Yugo, and possibly even your Bachmann loco.

Traction Fan


----------



## NscaleNewbie (9 mo ago)

traction fan said:


> NscaleNewbie;
> 
> The most obvious difference to me is that your Yugoslavian locomotive has only four driven wheels.
> I suspect that if you check your newer Bachmann loco, you will find it has all eight of its wheels driven. I've also been an N-scaler long enough to have seen that old dog (Yugo) back when they were new. They didn't run well, or pull well, back then, and they won't do much better now. The suggestions about cleaning and lubricating are valid information, but its still not a good locomotive. You should try cleaning and lubing, and you may want to run it without the shell and with a weight on top of the gearbox on the powered truck. In addition to a poor motor, & only one truck driven, I think I remember that it was also too lightweight.
> ...


Ok, I am probably gonna lube it first and see how it works, if it doesn't work and I want to make be a dummy I just disassemble the wheel trucks (Is that what they are called? I don't know) and take out the gears and get rid of the motor and it should work freely? I also have another same one but with a different shell it has no motor so I could use it for parts if I ever need to I bought a huge lot of 30 cars some cars for parts and there were 5 locomotives 2 of which are operational, one atlas mover train and this MRC locomotive


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Why disassemble anything? If you want to make that loco a static display, just park it. No need to take it apart, it won't go anywhere. Do reference spookshow.net. Look for locos given an "A" rating.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Mehano is still very much in business as not only a general toy company, but also offers three lines of model trains. Entry level, hobbyist, and premier series. Headquarters are in Izola, Slovenia with production in China.

Photos of Premier Series equipment look very impressive with much detail and good paint and decaling. They are now driven with five-pole motors with flywheels, have all wheel pickup, and all wheel drive. Most are DCC ready or equipped.

As far as I know, they are not available in the US unless you import them yourself through European hobby shops.

I have no idea of the quality or durability.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

pmcgurin said:


> Why disassemble anything? If you want to make that loco a static display, just park it. No need to take it apart, it won't go anywhere. Do reference spookshow.net. Look for locos given an "A" rating.


Agree. I had a Life Life loco go up in smoke on me recently.
I'm going to detach a wire to the motor so it doesn't draw any power and leave it static probably in the loco repair shed I 3D printed.
Thank you for the spookshow.net reference, I had not heard of that site.


----------



## NscaleNewbie (9 mo ago)

Ok let me rephrase this, what I meant more exactly is I want to turn it into a dummy that would actually run on tracks and be connected to a actually working locomotive to make it look like its real because I mentioned that I am really new to this hobby I don't even have any scenery or a place for display its just a long track that goes around my basement but before I do that I will try cleaning it out and lubing it, is there any kind of oil I could use that could be found in a average household because even though I live in a big city it doesn't have any hobby shops because model trains are very unpopular in the city I live in.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

I don't know a lot about dummy loco's, I have two factory made dummies that are like trying to pull a cement block when hooked to powered unit that's why I leave mine static.
As far as taking the gearing out of the trucks, above my skill set especially in N scale so I'm happy with static units.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

NscaleNewbie said:


> Ok let me rephrase this, what I meant more exactly is I want to turn it into a dummy that would actually run on tracks and be connected to a actually working locomotive to make it look like its real because I mentioned that I am really new to this hobby I don't even have any scenery or a place for display its just a long track that goes around my basement but before I do that I will try cleaning it out and lubing it, is there any kind of oil I could use that could be found in a average household because even though I live in a big city it doesn't have any hobby shops because trains are very unpopular in the city I live in.


Model trains are a niche hobby, no matter where you live. Most household oils are not certified safe for plastics; it's really a good idea to use lubricants specially formulated for hobby use.

Since you can post on these boards, you obviously have access to the internet, so just buy it online: Labelle Industries - Plastic Compatible Motor Oil : Arts, Crafts & Sewing 

If you want to make it a dummy, just slip the motor leads and pull out the drive train linkage (to reduce friction ).


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

NscaleNewbie said:


> Ok, I am probably gonna lube it first and see how it works, if it doesn't work and I want to make be a dummy I just disassemble the wheel trucks (Is that what they are called? I don't know) and take out the gears and get rid of the motor and it should work freely? I also have another same one but with a different shell it has no motor so I could use it for parts if I ever need to I bought a huge lot of 30 cars some cars for parts and there were 5 locomotives 2 of which are operational, one atlas mover train and this MRC locomotive


NscaleNewbie;

Yes, the swiveling assemblies that hold the wheels are called trucks. Try taking the drive mechanism apart, cleaning the gears, shafts, etc. with alcohol, and putting a drop of plastic-compatible oil on each gear, and on the bronze motor bearing. (where the shaft comes out of the frame) One drop of oil is enough.
Check the wheels, both on the treads, (the part that rides on top of the rail, and the backs of the wheels.
Typically there are some thin copper contact plates that rub against the backs of the wheels. These contacts need to be clean and shiny along with the wheels.
One simple way to clean the wheel treads is to run the powered truck up onto a paper towel wet with alcohol and draped across the track. If you apply power, those wheels should spin and clean off their dirt. There will be two black streaks on the towel, from the crud cleaned off the wheels. For the non-driven truck, clean the wheels with alcohol on a small artist's-type paint brush. Rotate these wheels by hand. They do pick up electricity from the rails, so they need to be clean too. 

You're not alone in not having a hobby shop nearby. Hobby shops have closed down in many cities. 
You can order just about anything for model trains from these well established, and reputable, online dealers. www.modeltrainstuff.com & www.trainworld.com 

Don't sweat not knowing all the names for stuff. We don't expect every newbie to already know every term when they first sign on. The file below contains a lot of model railroad terms, listed in alphabetical order. You can use it like a dictionary to look up any strange words you see on the forum.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## NscaleNewbie (9 mo ago)

Ok thanks to all! I will order some lube and hope I can get the train to work better, I will also clean it up a bit too


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Are you intending to replace/repair all the missing pieces of handrails as well?

I have to say, if that were my locomotive, it would be in the spares box….or worse….


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

NscaleNewbie said:


> Hello, I have a MRC Yagoslavia Locomotive, it's running power is really bad when I use my bachmann train to compare them the bachmann loco has no problem running, the MRC loco does not go until I turn the power to max speed, when I connect it with another train it just goes really slow giving the locomotive in the front/back a really hard time pulling the train and cars, the bachmann is way faster and stronger being able to pull 35+ cars while the MRC struggles to pull 3 cars may someone help and please give me a good place to get parts like the dc motor or whatever it is called in the train I am new to this hobby.


Your second photo appears that it is dirty and not seen service - might just be me tonight -{{{{{ DonR I think is on the right track with his advice }}}}}}}}- but that is just my thoughts on the matter- you also get slippage with the plastic/composite shaft I blew the photo { Your photo and marked it } up on my computer if you are new to collecting there a few guys who make Youtube vids on service - I'd start with a cleaning and inspect the parts for wear - you can have parts that were molded poorly at the factory. Just my opinion


----------



## NscaleNewbie (9 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> Are you intending to replace/repair all the missing pieces of handrails as well?
> 
> I have to say, if that were my locomotive, it would be in the spares box….or worse….


Im not gonna replace them I think it fits to the old and muddy look to the locomotive


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, if it were a real locomotive, it wouldn't be allowed to run on the railroad until it was repaired.....I know, these are only models, and it's your railroad, but the idea of this hobby is to mimmick the real thing, and the real railroad would put that locomotive in their spares box....


----------



## NscaleNewbie (9 mo ago)

New Update: That is not the only problem, I have made another post about it.


----------

